# Fiber optics



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

What is everyone charging to install/terminate fiber optic ends?

Need to do an estimate up for a job that'll need a total of 16 ends. 6 multi-mode x 2 ends and 2 single-mode x 2 ends.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I am finding that "pre-terminated" cable package seems to be the most cost effective now. Comes compete with pulling ends and certification; just pick your fibre size and the number terminations you want / need.

Cost per foot to pull in does not change and you save on the wire prep and terminations.

Cheers
John


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Navyguy said:


> I am finding that "pre-terminated" cable package seems to be the most cost effective now. Comes compete with pulling ends and certification; just pick your fibre size and the number terminations you want / need.
> 
> Cost per foot to pull in does not change and you save on the wire prep and terminations.
> 
> ...


I should add that pre-terminated is not an option here. I have one 3/4" conduit to run these fibers through, along with an rg6 and a copper bell phone line.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Call and find a price on the connectors and a tool kit rental. Add your labor and markup and there is your cost.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I should add that pre-terminated is not an option here. I have one 3/4" conduit to run these fibers through, along with an rg6 and a copper bell phone line.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


You can get it pre-terminated one end only. Pulled a 1/4 mile of 144 strand OSP through inner-duct at USC with no problems.


----------

